# The Bank



## Munger (Feb 26, 2007)

This took me about 10 minutes to write up.   I think I can get something creative going here.  Does anyone think that the setup is too cheesy?

"The Bank"

INT. OUTSIDE BANK -- AFTERNOON

A BLACK van screeches to a halt in front of the local bank.  

Robert
Remember everything I told you?

Dan
I got it, don't worry.

Both pull their masks over their heads and cock their guns.

Robert
1.2..3...

Both exit the van simultaneously and rush the entrance of the bank with their guns low to the ground. Robert opens the door with his right hand, holding the gun in his left. Dan burst through the door.

INT. INSIDE BANK -- AFTERNOON   

DAN
Nobody fucking move!

There are no customers in line. One teller is working.

DAN
It really is a slow day.

ROBERT
Move! Move it!

Dan quickly runs towards the lonely teller.

DAN
Give me access to the vault or I will fucking kill you, you got that?

The teller immediately drops to the ground behind the counter.

ROBERT
Jesus, what did you do?

DAN
I asked her just like you said yesterday.

ROBERT
I said to do it CALMLY. You didn't do it CALMLY!  

DAN
What are we going to do now?

ROBERT spots an open door across the counter.

ROBERT
This way. I have a plan.

Robert and Dan enter the open door across the counter. The teller still has her head on the floor.

INT. Bosses ROOM -- AFTERNOON

DAN
What do we do now?

ROBERT
Check the the desk drawers for a lighter or matches. The boss has to be a smoker.

ROBERT grabs a file from a drawer, takes out the paper and twists it into a stick.

DAN
I got the lighter, now what?

ROBERT
Here, toss it to me.

Robert lights the paper on fire and holds it to one of the smoke detectors. After a few seconds the detector starts to beep and the sprinklers go off throughout the building.

DAN
The police are coming and you want to play in the rain? Great, we might as well just hand ourselves over right now.  

ROBERT
You'll thank me after we get out of here without the assistance of cops.


----------



## Dawne (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont think its cheezy but I have to say that I found it humorous, were you going for this theme?  Sort of a modern day Abbott & Costello Bank Robbery gone bad, but not as slapstick.  I think its worth getting creative.


----------

